# Le moteur de recherche "Bing" s'impose sur Firefox



## pierre22 (4 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,  

Le moteur de recherche "Bing" s'impose sur Firefox, pas dans Safari. 
Il n'apparait pas dans les plugins ni dans les modules, ni dans la gestion des moteurs de recherche, ni dans Spotight. 

Merci de vos aides.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2013)

et quel OS ou plutot quel Safari est utilisé?

selon les cas il y est DEJA ou facilement ajoutable ( avec ou sans extensions)


----------



## pierre22 (4 Juin 2013)

Bonjour Pascal,

Merci de ta réponse. Je suis sur 10.8.3 avec Safari 6.0.4 à jour. Il n'apparait pas dans Safari, mais dans fireFox, et je voudrais le supprimer.


----------



## Larme (4 Juin 2013)

Sur mon _FireFox_, je clique sur le p'tit icône du moteur de recherche pour modifier...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2013)

pierre22 a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal,
> 
> Merci de ta réponse. Je suis sur 10.8.3 avec Safari 6.0.4 à jour. Il n'apparait pas dans Safari, mais dans fireFox, et je voudrais le supprimer.


ok
j'ai compris la question ( d'ailleurs au sens strict il n'y avait pas de demande precise à part des idées ) dans un sens 
_chouette bing s'impose dans FF ( dans le sens " indispensable" )
 , mais pas dans Safari , comment faire pour avoir bing dans S_afari?

Et concernant FF , Larme a répondu

et si ca ne suffit pas 
l'aide de firefox y répond !

d'une autre manière
(modif via les manips usuelles dans " about:config")

là
http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/950758


----------



## pierre22 (4 Juin 2013)

Bonjour et merci larme,

J'avais bien regardé la petite icone pour gérer les moteur de recherche, mais après avoir supprimé "bing", le problème n'avait pas été résolu.

Merci pascal j'ai réussi à supprimer Bing grâce à ton lien.


----------

